# mobile home in spain



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

can anyone tell me anything about buying a mobile home in the south of spain like how much can you get a home for how much rent ect ect thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

frank11 said:


> can anyone tell me anything about buying a mobile home in the south of spain like how much can you get a home for how much rent ect ect thanks


I think you can get a sited mobile home thats a few years old for about 30,000 euros. But then you will have to pay the site rent every year which can be expensive, also your mobile home will depreciate in value. It is probably worth considering looking for a cheap townhouse, there are a lot about at the moment. This will appreciate in value, you will have no site rent to pay only the yearly 'council tax' which is unlikely to be over 200 euros. It really depends what you want to do with it.

Caz


----------



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

*thanks cazzy*

thanks cazzy but i would only like to pay about 6000 or so , maybe thatwould get me started


----------



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

*holiday home in spain*

hi i know there is a lot of expats in the south of spain and i would like to hear from anyone that has a mobile home in the south or do you know anyone who is selling thiers cheap i would only be in it for about 6-8 weeks per year so i would like to keep the cost down thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

frank11 said:


> thanks cazzy but i would only like to pay about 6000 or so , maybe thatwould get me started


I don't think you will get one that cheap!!! maybe 15,000. The cost of the sites are around 2k a year, unless you have a piece of land.


----------



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

thanks cazzy but if i cant get one around 6-8 grand i might have to take my tourer over and just rent a site or else private piece of ground near the sea


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

There are some touring sites where you can leave your tourer all the time. The only one I know the price of is in Fuengirola and it is 20 euros a night.


----------



## frank11 (May 3, 2010)

thanks cazzy now i think i will have to go back to the drawing board


----------

